# Perfect tool for egg removal



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't seen it mentioned so I thought I would share. I had troubles using plastic spoons, sporks, etc when removing eggs from film cannisters, so I have been using 7-11 slurpee straws. The leading edge is very thin and usually slides right under the eggs. The slurpee straws also work well for vitamins that are too powdery to use my fingers to sprinke on the ff's. 
 Happy frogging everybody!


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Gosh I can't believe something so obvious that I didn't think of it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

great idea! i used a spoon last time but it was a bit difficult.. i will try this next time! thanks


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea, I use it on eggs in film canisters too. I first squirt some distilled water underneath the egg mass to loosen it up, then use the Slurpee spoon. Here's another use I posted a while back...
http://www.dendroboard.com/search.p...posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

I find this very funny since I am a DM for an area franchisee in MI for 7-Eleven. Every Monday I send and update on my stores to the owner of the company. I think he'll get a kick out of this one...


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, but does it leave a bad taste?

I carefully use a razor blade or a kent pro scaper made for cleaning aquariums. it's just a thin metal blade. the slurpy straw sounds ideal though


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Heres what Ive been using for years. The spoon side works great to scoop up eggs off any surface. I use the flat side to cut open eggs when the tads need a little help. Depending on the supplier they vary slightly in size and shape, but all work great. 



http://www.carolina.com/product/mic...rd=microspatula+with+spoon&sortby=bestMatches


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm pretty new at this scraping eggs business but the best thing I have used so far is a hotel key card. I just scraped 5 eggs this morning out of an oak leaf and they came out beautifully. 

These are a little thinner than credit cards.


----------

